# Beats audio and support for the 64GB model



## mindcandy (Jul 26, 2011)

Just wondering if 'Beats' audio has a software component? I'm really looking forward to Android on the Touchpad but losing sound quality my be too high a price.

Also, does anyone know if the 64GB White model will be supported by CM? I wonder if the kernel will be clocked to 1.2Ghz in order to support the 16 & 32GB models?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

The only differences between the 64 GB white version and the 16/32 gb versions are the white case, more storage and it's clocked at 1500 mhz (vs 1200 for the rest). Worst case is CM7 will initially have a slower speed (1200) until an overclock kernel is released, o/w it's the same hardware and should install the same.

Beats audio is NBD. The speakers are good and you'll get decent sound.


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

Frankly, you'll get much better sound out of DSP manager anyways. Beats Audio really just adds a distorted, unnatural bass bloat that drowns out mids and trebles. The idea of this would be to cover up its lack of sub bass response, such as on the Beats "Studio". The frequency response on those drops off sharply to about nil at ~20Hz, whereas even DJ headphones reproduce bass below that range, down to ~5Hz. True studio sound is flat, not bassy. Case in point...








By the way, Monster doesn't release specs for their headphones, just like Bose. 
Sennheiser's however...6Hz-51kHz response range if I recall correctly.


----------



## mindcandy (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks both of you, I don't claim to be an audiophile but compared to my nookcolor, the touchpad is way better for playing music on. I'd be sad if android somehow ruined that. I've never gotten my head around dsp manager, I prefer to leave an eq flat to hear the music as it was recorded. I appreciate however that better quality audio kit than a tablet pc is needed for that to work well.


----------

